# Lehigh Valley PA Area Racing!



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

_Click on the image for a printable .pdf format flyer!_


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have to check the ol work schedule, I will try to make it. this time with cars to run instead of test.
I hope Seth didn't damage the wall at the end of the front stretch, he hammered it pretty good any giving chance.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hope you can make it, was glad you guys stopped by Saturday... Seth can pound the walls any time, we can hit 'em pretty hard too.  I gotta say, we had an absolute blast...just a perfect mix of fun and competition. _Lotsa_ laughing going on the entire night, which wrapped up at a very reasonable 9:00. This next one will be right up your alley, all JL/AW stuff ('cept the new ones). Should be another great time!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will be their


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool! :thumbsup: 


BTW, for any overnighters that might be in the area for the Mr. Coney show in Ft. Washington, this race is about an hour tops due north of the show... 15 minutes off the Jim Thorpe exit of the turnpike, so if you want to have a fun night of racing, come on up! 

If there's any dealers available for that evening, maybe you'd want to make it a _two_-day weekend and hang out with a great group of racers! 

Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------

